# need opinion and help



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

or

View attachment 3770




and can someone(even dudeabides amigo) shrink it to put as my avatar


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhm when words are censored putting them in your sig is obviously not allowed. Loop holing doesn't get you around that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what? both gifs?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When I moderate attachments it does it to them all. the word F*** is not allowed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> When I moderate attachments it does it to them all. the word F*** is not allowed.


but the other gif is alright right? the rick james one?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The five fingers to the face one is good.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sweet as


----------

